# Which Stainless Skillet?



## MAS4T0 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi KKF!

I recently posted a thread asking about cast iron/ carbon steel and you guys really came through for me, thanks!

I'm now in the market for a top-quality stainless skillet, but I'm not sure which would work best. At present I'm currently looking at the Demeyere Atlantis, All-Clad or De Buyer Prima Matera. The De Buyer is stainless lined copper (with an induction compatible base) and the others are fully clad in stainless - I have no idea which is better but I have no objections to polishing copper. As always, any suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## Neens (Mar 16, 2016)

I have 2 of the Atlantis skillets and like them very much. I've used the all-clad d5 in the past and think the Demeyere holds heat better. It feels better in my hand, the all clads seemed to dig into my hand.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Mar 16, 2016)

Neens said:


> I have 2 of the Atlantis skillets and like them very much. I've used the all-clad d5 in the past and think the Demeyere holds heat better. It feels better in my hand, the all clads seemed to dig into my hand.



Thanks Neens, that's exactly the kind of advice I was hoping for.


----------



## daveb (Mar 16, 2016)

Viking is my favorite stainless. Don't know it's availability in UK. Vollrath is a less expensive alternative. Allclad does not suck.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Mar 16, 2016)

daveb said:


> Viking is my favorite stainless. Don't know it's availability in UK. Vollrath is a less expensive alternative. Allclad does not suck.



Hi Dave,

Thanks for the tip. Do you have a favourite series from Viking?

Edit: Maybe not. I found a seller in the UK but they're charging $635 for an 8" Fry pan which usually sells for $135 in the US... :sad0:


----------



## TurboScooter (Mar 16, 2016)

Neens said:


> I have 2 of the Atlantis skillets and like them very much. I've used the all-clad d5 in the past and think the Demeyere holds heat better. It feels better in my hand, the all clads seemed to dig into my hand.



It's a Demeyere made video, but it illustrates your observation about heat retention.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaCvOvY9bVs&t=2m12s

I have random All Clads, as well as some other brands, that I tend to pick up when I find them for good prices. They all work well enough for me.

My understanding is that the MC2 series from All Clad is actually one of their higher performing lines, despite being one of their more inexpensive lines, since you get more aluminum - it's two layers of aluminum and a stainless steel interior, rather than SS-Al-SS of the normal Stainless tri ply line. I have a 10 inch skillet from both the Stainless and MC2 lines and the MC2 is noticeably thicker and heavier. Potential downside is the MC2 is not induction compatible. Whether or not it makes an appreciable difference - someone who is a better cook than myself will have to weigh in on that.


----------



## Matus (Mar 16, 2016)

I really like my Falk 28cm large and about 8cm tall copper pan that is stainless on inside. I have the one with stainless handles. The main handle it too narrow, but the helper handle improves the handling a lot. It is my most used pan. I did not get a copper lid for it as it was overkill price wise - just a simple stainless 3rd party lid. Just note - most 28cm lids do not fit the pan well - in particular if they have a sharp ridge that hinges on the pan from iside. I tested 2 or 3 and finally De Buyer 3459.28 was a good fit.

What I really like about this pan is the 'satin' finish on inside - seems to work very well. A little less sticky than polished stainless, but at the same time catches a bit of 'patina' over time.

If you get a pan this heavy you may want to get some scooping shallow, wide wooden spoon for serving/plating. I got this one - bowl diameter about 9cm:


----------



## nwdel (Mar 16, 2016)

I've got some FalkCulinair pieces also, a 24cm saute pan, 24cm casserole (they use the same lid) and an 18cm sauce pan. I've had them for about 15 years and they are my favorite stainless cookware, great heat distribution and quick response to heat change. The handles for me are more comfortable than All Clad's although the pans are considerably heavy for their size.


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 16, 2016)

I've heard many great things about Falk. All of my stainless steel is 2.5mm Mauviel copper which I love dearly. Falk is pretty much the same, except with flared edges for better pouring, and the copper is brushed, not polished.


----------



## RubbishCook (Mar 16, 2016)

I am not a professional cook but I have two Demeyere 7-ply fry pans, a couple Fissler Original Pro , a Fissler Crispy frypan (which is interesting) and have owned All-Clad and Mauviel 5 ply. For my use on a Gaggenau induction the Demeyere pans are my favorite with the Fissler being a close second. I don't think I will buy any more Demeyere though because they are so expensive and the Fissler works near as well but with a less comfortable handle.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 16, 2016)

Falk is stainless steel lined. Its called 2.5 bimetal 2.3mm copper and 0.2 stainless. I wouldn't consider it a stainless pan though. I have a 28cm saute pan and 20cm saucier. The rarely get used. Unless its risotto or a delicate braise, they just sit on my rack. They are without a doubt the most responsive and even heating pans I ever used. Their not ideal for high heat searing and the weight really prohibits them from any stove top acrobatics. the saute is over 7 pounds dry.

But the post isn't asking about copper. I agree with DaveB, I'm a big fan of Viking's 7 ply stainless, but line has been discontinued for a few years now. Amazon has a few 2.0 sauce pans left I think. search "viking V7." I'll say that I really like the Vollrath "Intrigue" line for stainless skillets. If your looking to sear meat and high heat saute (redundant I know), you'll want a pan with a thick bottom that you can charge with heat. These Intrigue pans have a 7mm disc laminated on the bottom, their induction comparable too. Their designed to stay flat and mine have so far. They have a nice brushed exterior and mirror polished interior, comfortable handles and clean up nicely. Their cheap too compared to AC, Viking, Mauviel...

Mast, What are you planning on using your SS skillet for? I'm sure you know that SS is a terrible conductor of heat and every time will be inferior to carbon steel for searing. I only use mine if I need a hard sear but am working with acidic ingredients. Taco filling comes to mind. I have a 12" SS V7 Viking skillet that has low sides and really wide bottom. Its pretty much my dedicated bacon pan. Can almost cook a whole pound at once. HA


----------



## bkultra (Mar 16, 2016)

Demeyere proline, the 3.7 mm thickness is roughly twice the thickness of the aluminum layer in All-Clad Stainless. The total heat capacity of Proline is roughly 75% greater than All-Clad Stainless of the same size. The lack of rivets makes for very easy cleaning.

But I'm biased


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 16, 2016)

DamageInc said:


> I've heard many great things about Falk. All of my stainless steel is 2.5mm Mauviel copper which I love dearly. Falk is pretty much the same, except with flared edges for better pouring, and the copper is brushed, not polished.



The SS Falk uses is very different from the SS Mauviel uses. Falk SS is prone to pitting and Falk does not warrant against that. Falk SS is also matte while Mauviel is polished. The brushed copper exterior is nice but after my experience with Falk SS pitting instantly I'd never buy any of their products again unless I found much older used pieces.
My favorite SS pieces are all clad but those are older as well and IIR they have changed their line. It's really shocking how much the cost has increased on SS cookware over the last several years.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 16, 2016)

Duckfat, Sorry to hear that. I've never heard that before, curious if others that have Falk will chime in. I did use sand paper inside the pans to smooth out the SS, but mine haven't pitted. I heard that Falk made the bimetal for Mauviel but their finished differently. 




Duckfat said:


> The SS Falk uses is very different from the SS Mauviel uses. Falk SS is prone to pitting and Falk does not warrant against that. Falk SS is also matte while Mauviel is polished. The brushed copper exterior is nice but after my experience with Falk SS pitting instantly I'd never buy any of their products again unless I found much older used pieces.
> My favorite SS pieces are all clad but those are older as well and IIR they have changed their line. It's really shocking how much the cost has increased on SS cookware over the last several years.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 16, 2016)

There are many reports of the newer Falk cookware having problems with pitting. I am not sure if the problem is ongoing or not.


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 16, 2016)

There was a thread on CH a few years back and the CEO or owner posted and made it clear that Mauviel and Falk do not share the same bimetal. The SS used on Falk is a different compound. Falk USA has a new distributor so hopefully they are easier to deal with than the previous owner. I had a stock pot full of pits that was barely used. When the new distributor took over he did reach out to me and while he had no culpability for that sale he did swap it out with a replacement. I'll with hold my view of the quality of the replacement other than to say I sold it before I used it and I'm glad to be free of Falk and the whole debacle. While the new US distributor owners get much higher marks for customer service from me I would caution that others read the terms of sale carefully. Unless there have been more changes Falk USA does not want to deal with returns for any reason. I've spoken with a few others that had really taken it on the chin from the previous distributor. Having said that I've used older Falk pieces that were awesome.


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 16, 2016)

Wow these have gotten expensive! What about the Thomas Keller line of All Clad. Better handle IMO, and the sauce pans have a copper core. I have not seen one in person, much less used one.

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/all-clad-copper-core-saucepan/?cm_src=AutoRel


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 16, 2016)

Duckfat said:


> The SS Falk uses is very different from the SS Mauviel uses. Falk SS is prone to pitting and Falk does not warrant against that. Falk SS is also matte while Mauviel is polished. The brushed copper exterior is nice but after my experience with Falk SS pitting instantly I'd never buy any of their products again unless I found much older used pieces.
> My favorite SS pieces are all clad but those are older as well and IIR they have changed their line. It's really shocking how much the cost has increased on SS cookware over the last several years.



That's very interesting. I was considering Falk a few years ago before I went all out with Mauviel's 2,5mm at E. Dehillerin. Glad I did now.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Mar 16, 2016)

*@ bkultra*

Awesome collection!

What are the two pans with riveted handles?


----------



## bkultra (Mar 16, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> *@ bkultra*
> 
> Awesome collection!
> 
> What are the two pans with riveted handles?



my collection is much bigger than that (I have a problem)

They are my non stick pans, anolon nouvelle copper (there are no rivets on the interior of the pan). I have a hatred for rivets, hence the Turk one piece, Demeyere, and Anolon.

Anolon
https://www.centurylife.org/product-review-anolon-nouvelle-copper/

More reviews of the pans you asked about:
Demeyere
https://www.centurylife.org/product...ameter-11-inch-12-6-inch-diameter-aka-5-star/

De Buyer Prima Matera (note the deceptive sizing)
https://www.centurylife.org/in-dept...on-compatible-copper-nominally-28-cm-skillet/

There is also a lot of All-Clad information on that site as well


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 16, 2016)

bkultra said:


> Demeyere proline, the 3.7 mm thickness is roughly twice the thickness of the aluminum layer in All-Clad Stainless. The total heat capacity of Proline is roughly 75% greater than All-Clad Stainless of the same size. The lack of rivets makes for very easy cleaning.
> 
> But I'm biased



Beautiful (partial) collection, I'd love to see the rest including other types you've got we should almost start a thread :idea2:. I have the Atlantis as well, probably one of the better culinary investments I've made. I got the 10 piece set for about 40-50% off the list price and bought a bunch of extras like the conical saucier, pasta / steamer inserts, extra proline pan, etc.


----------



## fujiyama (Mar 16, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> *@ bkultra*
> 
> Awesome collection!


Well said!!

After everyone's thoughts I'm now inclined to feel the Atlantis line is worth it. I have expensive taste and details matter. There's a nice 10 piece set (4 are lids) I'm considering. It's only $300 more than the same 10 piece All-Clad set and well under retail. It includes two stainless pans that were on my bucket list. 

Any thoughts on Paderno? I never see it mentioned. I'm under the impression their higher end Canadian made ones are good quality pans.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 16, 2016)

i'm pretty happy with my All-clad. helps that i bought it while mountain biking..riding to my trailhead, i passed a garage sale. bought a too small carbon wok and a 12" all-clad skillet (it's the one with the dull outside, i hated my shiny outside all clad and gave it to my brother) all for $25.

i'm just a home cook and that thing rocks. 12" gives me plenty of real estate for what i do...simple stuff.


----------



## chiffonodd (Mar 17, 2016)

Have really enoyed my vollrath intrigue ~11". Thick/heavy stainless-clad aluminum disc on bottom with all stainless vessel. Heats very evenly because of that aluminum disc, gets screaming hot. Not a light pan like allclad, but I think that's a good thing. Have both and prefer the vollrath.

For example I have had scallops in the all-clad sear differently depending on placement. Have not had that issue with the vollrath. Could it be due to other factors like water content, failure to pat dry evenly, oil distribution, etc? I suppose so. I just know I have had consistently better results with the vollrath and I think the construction difference is what matters.

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/vol...zVIjMogdYDc92M1HqdNJZhB5DPrnzp_DRkaAt_j8P8HAQ


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 17, 2016)

First Falk--I've got a few pieces. 2 of them have some pits, the 3rd is too new to be sure if there's going to be a problem. LOVE the way they cook, tho. Hate the tiny rivets.

All Clad skillet. It was just the straight all-clad stainless. Hated the handle, didn't like the shape of the skillet--wide at top and tapers to a too-small bottom. Gave it away. I also have a piece of the all clad copper core (a dutch oven.) Don't know that I'd recommend it. My favorite all clad was the LTD line. Still had that awkward all clad handle.

My understanding is that Viking cookware was made by Demeyere. Apparently there was a problem when Zwilling bought Demeyere and they stopped making Viking cookware.

I've got a lot of Zwilling Sensation/Demeyere Industry 5/Demeyere 5 Plus. They're all the same cookware under different labels, just with slightly different handles. I like them a lot. They cook well and aren't too heavy, and the aluminum layer is noticeably thicker than the all clad. They cook better than the all clad and are more comfortable, too. I think they are also a bit easier to clean than all clad. LOVE not having rivets.

I bought an Atlantis skillet to see if I like it better than the Sensation but haven't used it yet. When I am creaky in the morning and bend under the counter to grab a skillet to cook some eggs, lighter is better. Need to try it--it's a very nice looking pan and gets rave reviews. I've heard the Atlantis can be somewhat slow to heat and cool. If you're looking for a responsive pan, it's something to keep in mind.

Regarding the Atlantis weight, it is HEAVY stuff. I picked up a brand new 4-qt saute pan on the bay, and when it got here I pulled it out of the box and put my neck out. Set it aside for a couple of days, then picked it up again--and put my neck out. Set it aside for a good long time, picked it up, started peeling the label off the bottom, and...put my neck out. Granted I've got a screwed up neck from a car accident, but it's the only pot I've run into that gives me this much of a problem. Never had an issue like that with my le creuset dutch oven.

Both the Atlantis and 5-ply Demeyere lines look like they'll scratch, if that's something that bothers you. (Mostly on the bottom where they get moved around on the stove.)


----------



## bkultra (Mar 17, 2016)

miyabi said:


> Any thoughts on Paderno? I never see it mentioned. I'm under the impression their higher end Canadian made ones are good quality pans.



Paderno Grand Gourmet is an excellent option and often overlooked (along with Sitram). I have to give credit to Franz (the owner of the website I often link to). He does an excellent job comparing and reviewing cookware. He (and his wife I believe) work in scientific fields and apply this knowledge and thought process to his reviews. He even uses FLIR to test the even heating of each pan reviewed. 

https://www.centurylife.org/in-dept...s-2100-11-inch-paella-pan-skillet-frying-pan/

https://www.centurylife.org/in-dept...s-2100-11-inch-paella-pan-skillet-frying-pan/


Edit: Lucretia excellent post and 100% agree with all your points and observations


----------



## MAS4T0 (Mar 17, 2016)

As far as I can tell, Demeyere is much more expensive in Europe (England at least) than it is in the US.

Do any of our European friends know if they're any better value at source (Belgium)? If so I'll drive over at some point and collect a full set, it's too long since I've visited Belgium.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 17, 2016)

miyabi said:


> I'm under the impression their higher end Canadian made ones are good quality pans.



Sorry I just noticed this part of your post. There are two Paderno companies, one based in Italy and the other Canada.

"Sambonet Paderno Industrie S.p.A. is an Italian cookware manufacturer that is also known in the USA as Paderno World Cuisine. Paderno started as Alluminio Paderno in 1925, specializing in aluminum cookware. Paderno acquired Italian flatware maker Sambonet in 1997. Paderno acquired World Cuisine in 2007; thereafter, World Cuisine became Paderno World Cuisine and the USA distributor for Paderno. Paderno expanded into porcelain via acquisition of German company Rosenthal in 2009.

Note that there is a Canadian kitchenware company named Paderno as well; their products are not made in Italy and while they produce decent cookware, they do not have the famously thick disc bases that Paderno Grand Gourmet pieces have."


----------



## bkultra (Mar 17, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> As far as I can tell, Demeyere is much more expensive in Europe (England at least) than it is in the US.
> 
> Do any of our European friends know if they're any better value at source (Belgium)? If so I'll drive over at some point and collect a full set, it's too long since I've visited Belgium.



Best prices (sans sales) in both US and Europe...

https://berondi.com


----------



## MAS4T0 (Mar 17, 2016)

bkultra said:


> Best prices (sans sales) in both US and Europe...
> 
> https://berondi.com



:thanx:


----------



## superk17 (Mar 17, 2016)

Myself, I really like Demeyere 7-ply or 5 ply. There are no rivets and I really like it for the cleaning. 7-ply pan though are very heavy. I have one 12.6 inch 7 ply skillet and I like it a lot, the rest are 5 ply and found them to be working almost just we well.


----------

